# Baitcaster dead horse I know



## Popeye (Apr 17, 2009)

So here I am trying to get used to this baitcaster. Last fall I thought I had it down enough to at least cast towards where I wanted it to go. Now when I bring it out it wants to cast way left (I'm throwing with my right arm) if throwing side arm and it goes way short if throwing overhand. No amount of backing off the brakes or spool knob thingy made much difference. I did notice that there is a bit of memory in the line. Is that the problem? The added resistance of the line going through the guides slowing it down? I did put a little larger weight on it and that helped a little. Maybe Bargain Basement Bob's 14 pound mono wasn't such a great deal after all.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 18, 2009)

Line may be a factor, but it sounds to me that it has more to do with your release of the cast. If it is going way left on a sidearm cast, it sounds to me you are releasing late. Just keep practicing, and try different release angles/points and I am sure you will figure out your problem. With that being said, it could still be your line. I cannot stand mono on spinning or baitcasting, but I used to use it for everything. When I switched to braid I noticed a lot less backlashes on a baitcaster. If you stay with mono, try a line conditioner like reel magic. I used to use that stuff constanly, it helps alot. Good Luck


----------



## Nickk (Apr 18, 2009)

that happens to me when I'm trying to throw something that's too light, like 1/8. Try something 3/8 and see if it changes.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 18, 2009)

Aim way right?


----------



## angry Bob (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm like jkbirocz, alot of my headaches went away went I started using braid, and the braid nowadays is alot better than the stuff I started out with. It's definately worth the extra expense for me. I'll never use mono again.


----------



## Stryker777 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm with everyone else on the braid. Awesome stuff on a bait casting reel. They are also right about your late release. One other thing to ask though... Have you recently oiled your bearings? If so, you may have over oiled. I only ask because you said no adjustments seem to make a difference. If you let the spool tension completely out and the spool is not nesting, then there is probably resistance somewhere else, like oil.

Good luck!


----------



## Popeye (Apr 18, 2009)

Haven't oiled bearings or done anything internal. This is a brand new Revo STX and last fall I was casting farther and straighter with the same (at least I think the same) release point. Could be too light of weight. I'll try it with some braid. I'm guessing Power Pro would be okay. Any recomendation on size. Can't see me doing a lot of casting in heavy weed.


----------



## Stryker777 (Apr 18, 2009)

I personally use 20lbs power pro (6lbs diameter). A lot of people like to use larger diameter but I have never needed it. The smaller diameter casts more easily (less surface friction) and is not as buoyant so it does not effect my lure action as much.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 18, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Haven't oiled bearings or done anything internal. This is a brand new Revo STX and last fall I was casting farther and straighter with the same (at least I think the same) release point. Could be too light of weight. I'll try it with some braid. I'm guessing Power Pro would be okay. Any recomendation on size. Can't see me doing a lot of casting in heavy weed.



Do yourself a big favor and go with suffix - not Power Pro. i switched to Suffix and will never go back - much better quality and very little wind knots. I HATE wind knots


----------



## slim357 (Apr 18, 2009)

If your using too light a weight I doubt braid will do anything to cure that problem. IMO that suffix stuff is junk, but then again I haven't found a braid I liked.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 18, 2009)

Sufix is awesome....if you like braid 8) Anyway, I doubt you need to oil your revo. I have been using my revo stx for almost two year in fresh and saltwater, and have soaked it in water for a few days to get the salt out. I have still not openned it up and lubed it, I just don't stop fishing long enough for me to do it. Mine still works awesome and casts like a freakin dream. I am most likely buying another one in the near future unless something else catches my eye.

Like others have said it may have something to do with the weight you are casting with.


----------



## Stryker777 (Apr 18, 2009)

When to give a reel lube job greatly depends on how much heat it is exposed to. If you leave it in a hot vehicle a lot, or in the bottom of a dark colored boat, then the grease and oil will get thinner and displace. I keep 7 rods in my SUV and they get lubed twice per season. The ones that we keep inside get done every couple years.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 18, 2009)

There are atleast 3 or 4 rods in my black honda accord all year long. I rarely lube anything. I just buy another reel when one goes bad. There was a time I lubed stuff, but I just don't have the time or care all that much. As long as it works I am still using it. Maintenence sucks.......


----------



## willfishforfood (Apr 19, 2009)

not sure if that reel has counter weights but I had a ABU reel that I just couldn't cast to save my life so I tok a look and it was missing a weight. I took one from a older 5500c3 and put it in and it worked fine. Some time stuff happens.
WFFF


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 20, 2009)

jkbirocz said:


> There are atleast 3 or 4 rods in my black honda accord all year long. I rarely lube anything. I just buy another reel when one goes bad. There was a time I lubed stuff, but I just don't have the time or care all that much. As long as it works I am still using it. Maintenence sucks.......





But what do you do with the old 'bad" reels

This is a rhetorical question - Jake keeps them and will still use them :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Apr 20, 2009)

Imagine that, rhetoric, coming from you, of all people. :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 20, 2009)

Popeye said:


> Imagine that, rhetoric, coming from you, of all people. :lol:



I use my new Sharpie Pen to black out the screen whenever you post







I miss Flounderhead


----------



## Stryker777 (Apr 20, 2009)

jkbirocz said:


> There are atleast 3 or 4 rods in my black honda accord all year long. I rarely lube anything. I just buy another reel when one goes bad. There was a time I lubed stuff, but I just don't have the time or care all that much. As long as it works I am still using it. Maintenence sucks.......




I'm one of those that prefers to take care of my stuff and have it last a long time. I have children to spend my money on. The less I take care of my stuff, the less I have for them. 

I prefer Power Pro over suffix braid because the suffix is too limp and I end up with tip loops. Suffix Siege is my favorite mono, but their braid seems like used Spider Wire. Berkley Fireline is ok too. I wish I spent less each year trying new lines lol.


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 22, 2009)

Don't get me wrong maintenance is always better than letting it go, you will get the longest life out of your equipment. I just don't have the time to tear apart reels and lube and check everything. I just buy the best quality I can afford and get them fixed when they break. When I was younger and still in highschool I used to take all my reels apart and lube everything atleast once a year, if not more. All I was trying to say was that popeye's problem most likely has nothing to do with the lube in the reel since it it is so new and has seen little use.


----------



## thudpucker (Jun 16, 2009)

I had one I couldnt cast, in fact any one I ever tried to cast didnt work out real well.
Someone told me to take this one apart and clean it with Gasoline, and LIGHTLY oil it with 3-in-one oil or similar.
That was a year ago and its still in pieces on my bench.
I'd sure like to find the time to get it going again though. I liked it, just couldnt cast with it.


----------



## Nickk (Jun 17, 2009)

how's that dead horse, can I offer assistance?


----------



## bcritch (Jun 17, 2009)

Nickk said:


> that happens to me when I'm trying to throw something that's too light, like 1/8. Try something 3/8 and see if it changes.



Same here..... The light stuff flys way left and I find with the heavier lures I can make a very accurate cast.


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 17, 2009)

re-lube it with some quantum hot sauce. A little dab will do ya! I have compared with and without this stuff and i get a bit further cast with it. I also use ( dont laugh) cajun red line, i love the stuff and tough as nails and i also use spiderwire mono ez cast on a couple of my reels


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 17, 2009)

I am not sure about that model, but there might be an internal break that is set too tight. Barring that I would go with other's suggestions as well. 
#1 Heavier weighted lure
#2 Better line
#3 Throw a fit and toss it in the drink :wink: 

I have heard real good things about McCoy braid, it is supposed to have a coating that stops the wind knots. I am not a big braid fan myself. I have some reluctantly on a spare reel for frogging when the weeds are matted, and or flipping in the thickest of weeds.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 17, 2009)

Okay, here's what has happened so far. The rod is a BPS 6'6" M (8-17 LB 1/4-5/8 OZ) rod and I was throwing a light (1/4 oz lure) Bumped up to a 3/8 ox and it was better and went to a 1/2oz lure and I could cast quite a ways. Still working on the accuracy thing though (if I ever get some time off to go fishing, working all but 3 day this month). The line is Trilene XL 14 pound. To reduce some of the memory I unspooled a whole mess and let it warm and relax in the sun until dusk and then when it had cooled off spooled it back on. And no, I'm not concerned in the least about UV damage to the line either. :lol:


----------



## shizzy77 (Jun 23, 2009)

I think its the light lure causing the issue. 

forgive me if Im asking a silly question, but are you giving the rod a good back snap when casting the lighter lures? sometimes having a nice clean snap of the rod tip when casting can give the lure that extra little oomph.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 24, 2009)

shizzy77 said:


> I think its the light lure causing the issue.
> 
> forgive me if Im asking a silly question, but are you giving the rod a good back snap when casting the lighter lures? sometimes having a nice clean snap of the rod tip when casting can give the lure that extra little oomph.



Actually not a silly question and I prolly wasn't. Still in the larnin' phase so I was kinda taking it easy.


----------



## poolie (Jun 24, 2009)

It's been a good 30 years since I got my first baitcaster, but what helped me most was to take an old lure and remove the hooks. Tie it on and take a bucket (as a target) out in the back yard and practice, practice, practice. No sense in wasting good fishing time messing around with it. 10 minutes here and there will do wonders. I still to this day occasionally go in the back yard and work on my accuracy.

The combo you have should easily let you throw a 3/8oz with confidence and a 1/4oz with a little practice. Also, and you probably already do this but don't reel the lure all the way up to the tip of the rod. Leave about 8 or 12" of line hanging down. This will give you extra distance on your cast.

One more thing. Just until you get comfortable with the reel, I'd drop down to 8 or 10# line. I'd just pick up a cheap spool of Stren at Walmart. The lighter line will cast much easier. And as shizzy said, give her a little snap.

Don't give up. Once you master the baitcaster you've never go back.


----------



## shizzy77 (Jun 24, 2009)

one more thing I just thought of is every one of my crank baits casts a little different. sometimes I forget and end up chucking one hard to the left or 10 feet right off the boat. with one of my Rapalas I can almost shut my eyes and lob and it goes right where I want it and another I have to pay close attention and give it that "snap" I was talking about or its going to go bad. 

And I would also agree with the bucket in the back yard thing. maybe just try tying on different amounts of sinker weight and see the difference.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 24, 2009)

A rod rated for lighter lures well definitely help when throwing those lighter lures, too. With a good rod, the flex makes casting a lot easier.


----------

